# What is Your Preference, A Tablet or a Laptop?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2018)

After many years of sharing a desktop computer and a simple Tracfone for short calls, we have been thinking lately of getting a 'smartphone' to better serve us, especially when we travel on camping trips, etc.  

Latest thoughts were about a tablet or laptop, we've never owned either.  What is your preference, a tablet or a laptop?  Please share your reasons why and if you like a particular brand of either....thanks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2018)

*I have both. As well as a smartphone.  I rarely use the phone for more than texting or calls.  I prefer the laptop for everyday use as I do not like using the on-screen keyboard on the tablet for emails, and places like FB or here.   Also, while I think there is a way to print from a tablet, I have never figured out how.  I just find that for me, I prefer the laptop.
Also, since I like typing up recipes in document form, I find it easier to use the laptop.   

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks Marie for your input.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2018)

I guess I'm old school, but I just prefer a desktop.  To me, using a laptop is very awkward and forces you to sit in a very hunched up position.  I already have some issues with my neck and shoulders and hunching up to use a laptop for any length of time is a real killer for neck and shoulders.  I also hate what passes for a "mouse" on laptops.

I wonder if you could even use a laptop or a tablet out in the wild places where you go to camp.  How would you connect to the internet?  Maybe that's a dumb question, but I just don't know the answer.  Maybe you'd have to go somewhere with a wifi hotspot, like a restaurant or something?  Or some kind of satellite thing?  

My sister has a Chromebook laptop with a detachable keyboard that she likes.  She doesn't do anything complicated on it -- just some simple games and e-mail.


----------



## Wren (Dec 29, 2018)

I have both but have always kept my laptop on a desk and used a mouse with it


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 29, 2018)

I have two iPads.Thats enough for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2018)

I use a tablet, rarely use the desk top...


----------



## Mike (Dec 30, 2018)

I prefer the Desktop, like Butterfly, but a year ago
I bought an Acer "One 10" which is both a Tablet and
a Laptop as it comes with a clip-on keyboard, but I
like the Tablet version as I can sit back when I am
using it, I even got a cable to attach it to the flat
screen television. But I still prefer the Desktop.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2018)

Tablet here. A 12.9 inch pro. Fits all my needs.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 30, 2018)

When we travel we take a thin laptop and a wireless mouse.  The screen is large enough to read and I've just never gotten on well with "touch screen" anything.

Butterfly, I'm told you can use your cell phone as a WiFi hot spot (eats through data).  I've never tried it though.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a desk top ( Apple Mac )...and a laptop and an Ipad...


I dislike the Ipad the most...and rarely use it unless we're on holiday. I much prefer the laptop  so we always take that with us when we go away, but I dislike the track pad, so I always attach a mouse to it.. ... but my preference of all 3 is the desktop.

I have an Iphone, in fact my new upgrade is arriving tomorrow of the latest model ... . As well as using it for all the usual phone needs, I use it to take photos, and many other things, like  the music function... and even as a torch


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2018)

I will never again be trapped in one room, in one place with a desktop. I love my laptop- I can curl up on the couch, even lay on the couch with it on my tummy or sit at the table. (or a desk, for that matter)

Butterfly, you can use a regular, wireless mouse with a laptop. They cost about $15.00 at Walmart. Just pop the little chip that comes with it into the side of your laptop.

I had a cheap tablet. It was ok, took some getting used to, but a laptop is just nicer with the larger screen.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a 15.6" refurbished Chromebook that I bought in November that I use now for mostly all my online noodling around. I use a mouse with it and like using it better than my iPad for web surfing. Being refurbished, I got what I thought was a good price for it and so far it's been fine. MarkinPhx posted a thread about Chromebooks which convinced me to try them out and I'm glad I did.

My desktop (which I still love very much..:love_heart is now semi-retired, mostly used now for off line stuff. Like our music production, pictures, big ticket stuff..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> I have a 15.6" refurbished Chromebook that I bought in November that I use now for mostly all my online noodling around. I use a mouse with it and like using it better than my iPad for web surfing. Being refurbished, I got what I thought was a good price for it and so far it's been fine. MarkinPhx posted a thread about Chromebooks which convinced me to try them out and I'm glad I did.
> 
> My desktop (which I still love very much..:love_heart is now semi-retired, mostly used now for off line stuff. Like our music production, pictures, big ticket stuff..



I have also ordered the same chromebook today!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I guess I'm old school, but I just prefer a desktop.
> 
> I wonder if you could even use a laptop or a tablet out in the wild places where you go to camp.  How would you connect to the internet?  Maybe that's a dumb question, but I just don't know the answer.  Maybe you'd have to go somewhere with a wifi hotspot, like a restaurant or something?  Or some kind of satellite thing?



I'm ol' school too Butterfly and likely would prefer my desktop over any laptop or tablet.  But I share mine with my husband who hardly goes online, but he was on the computer for hours yesterday searching and shopping for something.  We do have an old desktop in the basement, but it's on a dial-up connection, and too slow to use unless it's an emergency.

I wouldn't use a tablet or laptop when we're out camping in the woods, I doubt if even a good smartphone would get any signals, our Tracfone didn't, and radio signals were hard to come by, weak and static at best.  But I like to get out in nature and wouldn't be spending any time on a computer. 

 I figure the smartphone would be good while traveling on the main roads, although we take topo maps and road maps, there may be a time when we want to look up a business in an upcoming town or view a map online.  I figured if the phone had a carrier like Verizon or AT&T, then a cell tower signal would be all that's needed, not  WIFI.....but I really have no idea.  A satellite device would be ideal, but likely very pricey.  We used to have an old analog satellite bag phone years back, you could make a call in the deep woods on that.



RadishRose said:


> I will never again be trapped in one room, in one place with a desktop. I love my laptop- I can curl up on the couch, even lay on the couch with it on my tummy or sit at the table. (or a desk, for that matter)
> 
> Butterfly, you can use a regular, wireless mouse with a laptop. They cost about $15.00 at Walmart. Just pop the little chip that comes with it into the side of your laptop.
> 
> I had a cheap tablet. It was ok, took some getting used to, but a laptop is just nicer with the larger screen.



Sometimes I'm watching a show on TV in the kitchen, but have to go to the den to do anything on the computer, so it would be nice to have something portable for times like that too.  If I got a laptop, I would probably want to use a wireless mouse like you suggested.  We have Comcast cable for our internet service and the modem is connected with an ethernet cable, I wonder what I would have to do to use a laptop on it that can be used in any room.   I like the idea of a larger screen too, but I can see where it wouldn't be as convenient as a smaller tablet.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a Mac mini, a MacBook air, an iPad and an iPhone.  I've been using the desktop less and less, because the MacBook is so lightweight and portable.  I'm typing on it right now at Ron's house.  I prop it up on my knees in bed, I've sat it in front of my desktop screen and used it instead, I sometimes take it with me to a client's house depending on the work I'm doing.    All my devices are synced so I never have to transfer data from one to the other.  I have a wireless mouse for the MacBook so I have the option of using it or the trackpad, just depending on where I'm working.  

I have a backpack that I use exclusively to transport my laptop.  I have an extra charging cord in it, and an extra mouse for the laptop, plus charging cords for both my phone and my iPad.  I like that I can be completely portable with my stuff and don't have to pack and unpack everything. I just pop my laptop into the cushioned compartment of the backpack (it's made specifically as a laptop carrying case) and I'm good to go.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 30, 2018)

i have a 11 inch samsung chrome book and a wireless printer--i never use my computer any more---i love sitting in my recliner


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i have a 11 inch samsung chrome book and a wireless printer--i never use my computer any more---i love sitting in my recliner


What brand printer???


----------



## twinkles (Dec 30, 2018)

its a kodak printer---it either came from walmart or bestbuys


----------



## Tommy (Dec 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wonder what I would have to do to use a laptop on it that can be used in any room.


Our incoming internet goes directly from the cable modem to our wired/wireless Linksys router.  Both desktops are hard wired to the router.  Everything else (e.g., laptop, Roku, Kindle, wireless printer) uses wireless access.  We have set up a simple Microsoft HomeGroup so the computers can share files and the printer.


----------



## Macfan (Dec 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze, as with so many things, I find the preference between tablets, laptops, desktops and smart phones to be a personal one, with emphasis on 'personal.' My preference is desktop. I do some things on my smart phone but social media is not one of them. The last working tablet we had was relegated to occasional use as a TV guide, until it died. Didn't replace it. Some people do everything on their smart phone and that's fine if it works for them. What works for others may or may not work for you, different strokes and all that. Good luck with deciding what to go with and hope it works out well for you. Don...


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2018)

A smart phone will probably work in the woods SeaBreeze,
as some of the companies use Satellites instead of towers,
same for some tablets.

At least they do here.

Mike.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 4, 2019)

DH prefers a tablet, because he watches YouTube movies/videos.

I prefer a laptop, I'm a fast typist and do a lot of writing - restaurant reviews, web discussions, fan fiction stories. I don't have to be connected to do two of the three, plus I simply prefer a real keyboard.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a iPad and a very old laptop I like the iPad for the ease of use when traveling , the laptop is in need of a upgrade however I have a 20 year old embroidery sewing machine all the programs for operating the embroidery part of the machine are on the laptop and will only operate on XP so if I update my laptop and I still,want to use my embroidery system which I do from time to,time it would cost me $1200 to update my embroidery programs  ( not worth it for the time I use it ) the company used to provide regular updates but stoped providing updates for  my programs 10 years ago ..it’s a case of keeping you buying newer systems as you update computers rather than supplying customer service by updating your existing system


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 4, 2019)

I like my desk top but bought a Kindle for reading but find I use it for just about everything. My hubby has one also and he uses it to play games. He has it next to his recliner. When not watching TV he plays games. He is a very busy man. lol


----------

